# almost 4 weeks into flowering, how am I doing?



## SmokeUpJohnny

Hey guys and gals, on the 9th I will be 4 weeks into flowering... here are some pics, please tell me how she looks, I have 2 main concerns as of now...

I'm going abroad next month for 3 weeks...(probably mid Feb), think they should be done by then?

also, this morning I spotted some yellowing leaves (only 2-3 leaves), I included some pics, they are more yellow than the picture shows... and the buds are bigger too!

anyways, have a look, tell me how I'm doing (first grow and all)

thanks!

(soil grow, 600w HPS)

3 plants total...


----------



## BBFan

Looking good Johnny- but IMO you got a problem-
they don't look like they've even started to trich up yet.  What strain are they?  How tall are they?
Just a wild guess but you could have 6 weeks to go- if you want I can come over and harvest for ya while you're away- haha.
Good luck- great for your first grow.


----------



## pcduck

They look good to me. Yellowing of the leaves are normal when the are into flowering heavy, usually caused by a magnesium deficiency.  You can add a additive called calmag or a little epsom salts and see if this doesn't help.jmo

Do the yellow leaves curl up like they are "praying"? If they are they call this praying for magnesium


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny

The pictures don't do them justice there are definitely trichs already on it...


----------



## KushBlower12

That looks about the size of a cigar burn... "did I stutter?" lol, dig the name and pic dude, lol.

Are they bagseed? If you know the strain, you can get a general idea of how long your flowering time will take. Other than that, check the color of your trichs with a scope. Its impossible for any of us to say when youre girls will be ready, so just hope for the best. The tough thing will be drying. Even if you are able to harvest, you dont want to leave them hanging for 3 weeks. It sounds like you might need someone you can trust... find a GOOD friend. Best of luck man! They look great


----------



## Geter-D1

I have to say, they look awful pretty!!!!!! wish i could help smokem up with ya   :48:     nice job

*PCDuck*
They look good to me. Yellowing of the leaves are normal when the are into flowering heavy, usually caused by a magnesium deficiency. You can add a additive called calmag or a little epsom salts and see if this doesn't help. 

but very little to see if it improves


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

They are looking great.  However, Kushblower is right--even if they are ready for harvest, you have drying time to think about...


----------



## megan23247

*Your girls look awesome buddy.  Your doing a great job, keep it up!*


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny

the website says 50-55 days in flower...

is there any way to speed up the process of curing?

like, why can't I just let them hang dry in my closet for 3 weeks?

or can I use one of those fruit dryer out things?

thanks

Johnny


----------



## TentFarmer

Ever leave a bud on a table over night and compare it to a bud from a bag?  Multiply that by 3 months.  Bagging it wet is no good either.

I wonder if anyone has tried freezing fresh buds and thawing and drying properly later.  I'm sure that wouldn't make the smoke harsh 

I would opt for the good friend suggestion.


----------



## BBFan

Hey Johnny-
I have one of those "fruit dryer thingys" (dehydrator) and I would not recommend it for drying- it may work for a quick taste but the result is harsh and green.
In the DIY section there are some good threads on drying boxes, but still, 3 weeks seems like a long time to hang 'em.
It would be a real shame with the great job you've done so far to not dry and cure them properly.
Good luck to you.


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny

ahhhhhhhhhh crap'ola

yes I know, I think I have done really well with this first grow...

what's the fastest I could cure them?

who knows, maybe they surprise us all and they are finished at the end of the month and I actually do have a decent amount of time to cure them

also, I am using fox farm 3 nutes, grow big, tiger bloom, and big bloom...should these have magnesium in there? or I'd have to add that from a different source?

thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

SmokeUpJohnny said:
			
		

> the website says 50-55 days in flower...
> 
> is there any way to speed up the process of curing?
> 
> like, why can't I just let them hang dry in my closet for 3 weeks?
> 
> or can I use one of those fruit dryer out things?


 


:ciao:  johny....your doing a great job my friend..Dont we all wish we could speed things up..Unfortuneatly  we cant..And i dont like to here you are going to be gone  at a critical time.. Can you reschedual your trip?  You have come so far my friend..I would hate for it to go south in the 8th week..and the slower you can dry and cure the better the Budd all around..IMO..and the yellowing on the leafs...looks to be only on one set of fans to me..and has worked threw it...Sometimes I think roots hit spots that are higher in NPK..Good Luck johny..here soon.  you will be doing what your screen name says..." SmokeitupJohny" :aok::bolt::bong:


----------



## Ettesun

Those are awesome for 4 weeks!  I'm thinking of going to 600s instead of my 1000s to save the electric costs.  
Yours are exactly the same age as mine and yous are doing great.  I've had some problems lately and mine are not looking quite as "flowerful" as yours.  
You know you should be able to get those dried and cured before you go.  Just go the 56 days and say heck with it...  Do you have a choice?  They are perfect looking for four weeks and should be fine.  
I hang mine and put the electric heater and fan on when I'm in a hurry and it only takes a couple days.  Just clip off all the fan leaves first and any other big leaves.  Once they are dry enough to handle without them getting smashed clip them and lay them out on cardboard.  I use large pizza boxes...  Make sure you cool them down at this point but keep the humidity low...  whether with an electric heater or a wood stove...and roll them over a couple times a day so the buds don't go flat.  The moisture from the stems will go back into the buds.  I stick mine in a paper bag on it's side so they don't smash from the weight.  It only takes a few days to do this.  
This is a big secret trick of mine and no one has ever complained yet.  Sometimes you just have to rush it, and if you have a good tasty sweet strain no one will know!!!  Seriously.  They'll think they've been cured for weeks.  :giggle: 





			
				SmokeUpJohnny said:
			
		

> Hey guys and gals, on the 9th I will be 4 weeks into flowering... here are some pics, please tell me how she looks, I have 2 main concerns as of now...
> 
> I'm going abroad next month for 3 weeks...(probably mid Feb), think they should be done by then?
> 
> also, this morning I spotted some yellowing leaves (only 2-3 leaves), I included some pics, they are more yellow than the picture shows... and the buds are bigger too!
> 
> anyways, have a look, tell me how I'm doing (first grow and all)
> 
> thanks!
> 
> (soil grow, 600w HPS)
> 
> 3 plants total...


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny

sounds sweet ettesun....

I think I'm gonna start a journal sometime this week, everyone be sure to check it out ;-)...

thanks! I guess we'll see how this goes, I'm hoping for the best!


----------

